# What shells for Browning Gold Light 10 Guage?



## TC G (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any feed back on what shells to use for the Browning Gold Light 10? I have heard that they don't like to eject the Remington Nitro Steel shells. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

TC G 
I shoot a Gold Light 10 at geese with Remington Hevi Shot 1 3/4 ounce #2's and Winchester Supreme 1 3/8 BBB's and have never had any issues with the ejectors. Stick with better steel loads and you won't have any problems. It is a very fun gun to shoot as there is not alot of recoil.

MWC


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been shooting 10's for geese for many years. I have a browning invector, don't remember if it was a gold or not. I shoot almost anything thought it. Though the 2 shots I used most are no longer made, TT by Remington and F by Federal, there are still some good shots still out there. For the most part BB is the most commonly used. Pass shooting and over decoys is a good bet. I have found though different shot sizes for different situations does make a big difference. If I am pass-shooting or sky busting T shot form Federal is my main choice. Now with the new faster and heavy shots T is fast become a good long range shot. For decoying with a 10G I prefer #1's. They pattern better at the closer shots but still can drop a goose at 75 yards. If you do any jumping at all I would suggest T, BBB, and BB. The bigger shots tend to do more damage then the smaller shots. I have used almost every type of ammo for 10G out there for ducks and geese. This is what I have found to be the best. All makes such as Winchester, Remington, and Federal are mostly the same when talking about the big gun. It's more of a preference of which company you go with. I use all three myself. :beer:


----------



## TC G (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who replied. It seems that I can feel comfortable buying any of the top shell manufacturers and be ok. The reason I asked this is because I want to buy a case of shells and didn't want to get stuck with a brand that didn't work well with the gun.


----------

